# Giraffe Cichlid bully



## Dandjtalia (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello, I am interested in joining a local group to perhaps trade my giraffe for a smaller Jack. I bought this giraffe when I bought my two Jacks. I was seriously misinformed, told he wouldnt get very big and wouldnt be mean. Turns out, he's growing twice as fast as my Jacks (probably stunting their growth) and he is tearing them up. He is gorgeous and I would want him to go to a nice home but I cant find a group near me. Any suggestions? I live in the Reading, PA area but am willing to travel a bit. Thanks ahead!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you have any local pet stores? Some of the privately owned places will take in fish.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Venusus get big and aggressive. I would rehome him or he will kill both JD's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Define "a bit"?

There is an auction in Union NJ this month, about a 2-hour drive for you.


----------

